# Ludo Claessens Vos 77



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

There is an 08 hen for sale which is a double granddaughter of VOS 77. Any input will be greatly appreciated, Don.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Don, all i have to say about any Bird is, Spend less time on looking for already Known great Bloodlines, and Make Local Blood lines great by training.... [email protected] Dave


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you Dave.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you Don, for giving me a Gentle mans reply. Training seems to be a one way Street around here, LOL! Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Dave,

Training has its limits. If we take good birds and bad birds and train them together similarly, the good bird will do better than the bad one.

Do we not see in human classroom that when we subject our students with the same teachings, we still see different results?

So, Dave, I don't really understand your point. You may have something that is not clearly explain and I believe I can see it a "little" bit of your answer, but I am not telling. LOL!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

bbcdon said:


> There is an 08 hen for sale which is a double granddaughter of VOS 77. Any input will be greatly appreciated, Don.


Depends on who has the bird and what they want for it. I had owned both a son and a daughter of Vos 77 at one point, and transferred them to learning on this site, as I kept a granddaughter. I am sure that Mike Ganus sold a lot of sons and daughter's of Vos 77 and Silver Boy.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Avila Oxford Lofts has the bird, current price is $250, and VOS 77 was bred to Breeders Best on sires side, and to Miss Bonsai on the dams side. Thank you for the info, Don.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I was never one to to really judge a bird simply by a pedigree alone. I'm not familar with the birds that Vos 77 was bred to in your example, but that does not mean anything. Since you only have $250 at stake, and that particular bloodline is extremely hard to come by, I would take a chance and see what you can breed out of it. Worse case, you are only out $250. Vos 77, was a supercrack, and was best at the longer distance day races, where it was considered a hard race. It's hard to say what those other birds brought to the table. If I had the bird in my hand, I would have more of an opinion. Since the win last year of $160,000 with a 1/2 Ludo in the World Ace Challenge, I am sure Ludo's or claimed Ludo's will be coming out of the word work.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

One thing to keep in mind here in the "for what it's worth" category. Vos 77 and Silver Boy were nestmates. Both produced very, very successful offspring with several different mates. This in addition to a very successful racing career in the case of Vos 77. I don't know that Silver Boy ever raced. This would tell me a couple of things. First of all, since both birds from the same nest proved to be very valuable racers as well as breeders, I would conclude that this particular line of Claessen's birds are quite prepotent to succeed. I would also conclude that since both birds were so successful with several different hens that their prepotency is, at least to some degree, dominant to potentialy less succesful racing traits. 

This logic would lead me to the same conclusion that Warren shared. At only $250 it may be worth your while to give it a shot.

As a side note, I can vouch for the fact that this family of pigeons are wonderful in hand. Some people may be turned off by the amount of color (red) in this family but they really are quite striking to both the eye and the hand. (O.K. I am a touch biased on this subject, but they really are nice!)

Dan


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks to both of you for your replies. This has been very helpful, Don.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks like you put a bid on it Don. Good luck!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Rod, you have a lot of potential, BUT, the whole Point is to NOT train like everyone else! GET IT? Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep, I get it Dave. Train to some advantage. For example, long ago people didn't use the darkness method and they lost against those that trained like one. Or perhaps they use widowhood while the rest still stuck to the natural system, and those widowhood flier won more. See, I see a "little" of what you are trying to say. LOL!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Grandpa always said, “Never loan or gamble money you cannot afford to lose." To some it is only 250 dollars, but only you can answer if you want to take the gamble on a bird that stands the chance of breeding you winners.

Good Luck,
Tony


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks to all of you. I think that she would be a nice hen to cross with the Sions that are coming next week. Oh well, I will see how the auction goes, Don.


----------

